# Opinions on HTIB



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

So I'm looking at getting either an Onkyo 6200 or 7100 HTIB.

So far other then speakers I haven't found much difference. Anyone able to give some opinions or technical differences on them?

I'm going with this setup because unlike most HTIB this is a real receiver that I can upgrade speakers as I go.


----------



## glackowitz (Sep 8, 2009)

Denon has Htib as well that comes with a powered sub. The speaker package is Boston Acoustic.

did one for a client and for the money it was a decent package
www dot usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/HomeTheaterSystems.asp

it was the 590 system


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the input but I've decided to just hold off a couple of more weeks and then shell out for a pieced together system using mainly polk audio speakers and an Onkyo receiver.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

I love my Onkyo TX-SR706!


----------

